# Moxie - from auction to now



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

These pictures show her arrival to quarantine and the next day. She looked so happy to have a nice place to go and food 💕


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Four days in quarantine and starting her refeeding schedule. We keep hearing how sweet she is!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Then she got sick. Not surprising being as she was so underweight and came from an auction. She started running some fevers so she got a course of excede and later uniprim.


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Starting to look a little better 😊


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Cough and symptoms are Al improved. She was still coughing but not as much. Weight is slowly going on and she looks so much better!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

These are 3ish weeks apart I do believe and really show the difference 😊❤


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

She got her feet done for the first time since who knows when! She did need some sedation for this


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

After 5 weeks in quarantine she made her way to our boarding barn on Halloween 2021! We were so excited to have her with us! ❤❤❤


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Lots of love & snuggles. She is such a sweet girl and let’s us love all over her. Switched her feed to tc senior and she tears it up! She is quarantined in a dry lot at our barn so we’ve been going out every day and spending time with her just getting her used to us and her new home 🏠


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

This kid just loves his horse! And it has made such a difference in his adhd and attitude! 🤩❤


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Started dropping into the 30s overnight so Moxie got to wear her new blanket (yes I know the size is a little off but I wanted her to have something when she got here since it is November in our area!)


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

The kiddo has discovered that scooping poop is “therapeutic” to him and he wants to make sure Moxie has a clean pasture. I just laugh! 😂 love how much he loves his horse


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ten days in quarantine and our first vet visit. Have to say it wasn’t a great experience for me 😩 so we ended up getting a second opinion which was MUCH better!!!


----------



## novaandchevelle (Nov 9, 2021)

She looks so cute and is probably so thankful you rescued her! I love hearing these stories of all your hard work to help save an animal! Horses are truly therapeutic in a way that they need us but we need them as well. Please Keep us updated as she keeps getting better!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Horse girl Nova said:


> She looks so cute and is probably so thankful you rescued her! I love hearing these stories of all your hard work to help save an animal! Horses are truly therapeutic in a way that they need us but we need them as well. Please Keep us updated as she keeps getting better!


I definitely will!


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

She looks so much better now! She looks scared in the first few pics, poor girl, you can see the whites of her eyes. She looks much more comfortable in the latest pics.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

She looks so amazing now! I'm sure she was so glad you had rescued her! 
She is beautiful!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I always wanted to rescue an auction horse from kill buyers. I like to think I've prevented some from going there at least. Love your sweet little Moxie!


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

What was the vet opinion that caused you to get a 2nd opinion?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's going to be lovely once you get her all fed up and healthy again!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

wvfarrier said:


> What was the vet opinion that caused you to get a 2nd opinion?


They thought she might have strangles. But she literally took one look at her didn’t check for anything or even lay hands on her. No temp check nothing so I reached out to a vet with experience in strangles and had him come out. All that did was irritate the first vet so we are going to have a procedure done without diagnostics anyways. Her strangles pcr from quarantine was negative so I thought we were good.
the second vet we had come out was fantastic, did some diagnostics and said she doesn’t look like a strangles horse but with vet 1 being our barn vet the owner trusted her more when the vet went around me and called the barn owner (and literallyterrified her).I consulted the second vet solely because I knew he had experience treating a strangles outbreak at another farm down here. We were fine with having the procedure done I just wanted something a little more diagnostic since we had a negative result already.
So essentially lots of drama after our vet visit 😂 and a 2 hour haul to the closest vet center for a gutters pouch lavage. 
and nothing against anyone I want to make sure all the horses at our barn are safe and I totally get where our barn owner is coming from. Just caught us off guard and I don’t like how the first vet went behind my back


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's going to be lovely once you get her all fed up and healthy again!


Yes! We are getting there she needs her teeth done and then I think she will feel better too!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

pasomountain said:


> I always wanted to rescue an auction horse from kill buyers. I like to think I've prevented some from going there at least. Love your sweet little Moxie!


She is so sweet! Definitely hasn’t been an easy road though lol


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Friesians45 said:


> She looks so amazing now! I'm sure she was so glad you had rescued her!
> She is beautiful!


She is still a work in progress but we just love her so much! 💕


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Danneq said:


> She looks so much better now! She looks scared in the first few pics, poor girl, you can see the whites of her eyes. She looks much more comfortable in the latest pics.


She did look terrified especially in the livestream auction video. She has settled out and is much more comfortable now!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

So we sent her to a facility to get her gutteral pouch lavage done. Suspicious for strangles. Just awaiting results at this point. 😩 so she is back in quarantine for now. I am being completely honest with all this but we really done need judgement. Just hopes and prayers she doesn’t have it. But if she does it will be dealt with and cleared up prior to anything else. She did have one negative pcr prior to arrival to us and was essentially symptom free. She completed 5 weeks of USDA quarantine and two weeks with us. I just want to represent our journey as a whole and this is sadly part of it. Update pcr negatibe! Sent a culture which will be back around friday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You're doing the right thing by having this thoroughly ruled out. And then once she's known to be clear or known to have it, you can make a solid plan going forward. No judgement, unfortunately, it's pretty much expected that these horses will come home sick. They've been on the auction circuit for who knows how long, been exposed to who knows how many other horses who are actively sick or carriers, and fed the worst crap feed the lots can furnish cheaply. So, they lose weight, their immune systems can't handle the stress and strain and voila, perfect formula for a sick horse that takes a long time to come clear. It's sad, but it's just how it is. She'll come around. It's just going to take some time and $$$.


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You're doing the right thing by having this thoroughly ruled out. And then once she's known to be clear or known to have it, you can make a solid plan going forward. No judgement, unfortunately, it's pretty much expected that these horses will come home sick. They've been on the auction circuit for who knows how long, been exposed to who knows how many other horses who are actively sick or carriers, and fed the worst crap feed the lots can furnish cheaply. So, they lose weight, their immune systems can't handle the stress and strain and voila, perfect formula for a sick horse that takes a long time to come clear. It's sad, but it's just how it is. She'll come around. It's just going to take some time and $$$.


Yeah it wasn’t a feedlot auction so she was only there for a day. But we don’t know if she had been anywhere else prior. We expected her to get sick just glad it isn’t strangles at least. We knew going into this it was going to be a project 😊


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tattedmomma1215 said:


> Yeah it wasn’t a feedlot auction so she was only there for a day. But we don’t know if she had been anywhere else prior. We expected her to get sick just glad it isn’t strangles at least. We knew going into this it was going to be a project 😊


You're better prepared than most who get involved with these. I can't tell you how many times I had to tell owners what sorry shape their horses came off the trailer in, and they were, "But, they sent me pics last week and he/she looked so good!". Uh huh, well, the horse didn't look that good last week, I promise. It got to where I would have the Feed Lot person hold the horse before we loaded, or get them in a catch pen if unhandled, and I'd take pics from all sides and send them before I left the lot. If they had the horse trailered, I got pics with the driver holding the horse at the rig. Just so they knew what they got.


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You're better prepared than most who get involved with these. I can't tell you how many times I had to tell owners what sorry shape their horses came off the trailer in, and they were, "But, they sent me pics last week and he/she looked so good!". Uh huh, well, the horse didn't look that good last week, I promise. It got to where I would have the Feed Lot person hold the horse before we loaded, or get them in a catch pen if unhandled, and I'd take pics from all sides and send them before I left the lot. If they had the horse trailered, I got pics with the driver holding the horse at the rig. Just so they knew what they got.


Yeah I really tried to be as prepared as I could be. Horses are horses and crap is going to happen and we understand that. Our quarantine was fantastic and the lady who runs/owns it has a cult like following lol. She really did a fantastic job with her.


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Just some updated pics! She is turned out in quarantine and is doing great! Just waiting to find a transport day and she will be back down to us!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What a journey, a beautiful one.
I've been reading and watching but waited till now to say, _"Good for you, great for the horse!..._

These latest pictures shared show how much better she feels whether she was ill or not, she is doing better physically and now not being made to fend and survive on not enough food nor good quality the quality groceries she now has show in her appearance.
Her eyes are brighter, soft and caring...her "deer caught in headlights" look has faded.

I think as she continues to gain weight you will be surprised the choice of blanket you made in size is going to fit her well...
There is already a vast improvement in fit with her to-date weight gain... still a work in progress.
Now _don't_ get discouraged as often the last amount of weight needed is the hardest to get on the body.
Although you see improvements noticeable, it is the insides, the hidden that are also still healing and being replenished that will take more months of time to complete.

Moxie has gone from a rough looking animal to the sparkle of health and someone loves her...so sweet to see.
I wish you all the best with the continued improvements to come....
I can't wait to see her come summer sleek and splendor of her new filled out body, healthy vitality that is already beginning to shine forth...
Enjoy the ongoing journey. 
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

She looks great!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's looking so much healthier and happier. Her coat is really starting to look good too. She definitely landed 'jelly side up' with you.


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Finally she made it back down to us! So excited to see her truly bloom in a healthy environment 💕


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Haven’t updated much because we have been busy with her! She is learning to lunge and basically starting at square one. Her coat we noticed today is superrrr shiny and she has yet to gain much of a winter coat. Oh and she has made some new friends 😊 all positives and we will teach her slowly to get her rideable! Her personality has truly come out and she is quite an opinionated redhead 😂 my kiddo did take one picture though lol


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

love this girl so much. She is filling out so nicely at our new barn. She has integrated so well with all the other horses and ponies. Lunging is going well and she is definitely one smart cookie. Hopefully we may get her under saddle here soon so we can work on her riding 😊❤🥰 but so far we have been letting her settle with some light work to get her conditioned


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

One weeks difference! She is learning to yield to the bit and is settling in while being ridden 💕 she is definitely coming into her personality and learning how to be herself ❤


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking good....
So, so much better.

_I saw the empty stall plate holder...
Might be time to consider getting one of those slip-in signs, think this beauty is staying around.  
She sure looks sweet a animal and very careful around your child._
🐴...


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Looking good....
> So, so much better.
> 
> _I saw the empty stall plate holder...
> ...


Lol I had thought about making stall plate holders for the barn but they like to play musical stalls 😂 she is definitely staying around! She is great with not only my oldest but also with my toddler 🥰 we really lucked out taking a chance on her!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Something like this just slips in to that seen holder empty on stall front so if musical stalls is a frequent thing...slip in/out and put it in the next holder where home now is.














For me, I would be asking the barn why the musical stalls since the horse learns its home by sight and smell and who lives alongside them..
A "home" makes me think it easier to settle them in and they find comfort in sameness too.
Bouncing around stall to stall also increases chances of illness and contracting things like worms, lice and such to occur...
Not everyone in a barn cares for their animal in quite the same way or time-frame of.
_Just a thought..._
🐴...


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Back again! We got her under saddle and just doing some light riding while she continues to gain muscle 😊


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I find your son an utterly charming young man. He is very photogenic, as is his mare..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The title of your journal could eventually be: "Moxie; from Auction to Action"!!!!


----------



## Tattedmomma1215 (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh my I haven’t posted in a while…. Moxie is coming along nicely. She has really filled out and has
































really made good strides with her training 🥰


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, she really looks great.


----------

